

Do you pay apple tax even if you don't have apple priducts? - codecoda
http://arty.li/Zgs

======
follower
The actual URL:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/29/revealed_the_secret_...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/29/revealed_the_secret_apple_deals_that_squeeze_rivals_and_tax_you/)

------
pocket
wow, thats an impressive amount of mysterious sources, mysterious legal
experts and mysterious industry analysts.

Not to mention the link bait headline "REVEALED" and a major +1 for the other
link to another link bait headline about iPhone 5C orders being cut ("Apple
slams brakes"). Maybe someday "industry experts" will get tired of being
proven wrong and stop trying to predict results from supply chain - they've
never been right before.

------
ipodize
Aww, the poor carriers.

~~~
scholia
Forget the carriers, it's the customers who are getting screwed....

~~~
Amadou
Totally unrelated to this topic...

Do you know why your submissions are all marked [dead]? Mine started to do
that a couple of days ago and I'm trying to figure out why. Looking at your
submission history it looks like it is permanent for you.

~~~
scholia
Really? That's a bit unnerving, and I can't understand why. It would certainly
account for a lack of traction, and the fact that the same stuff gets
submitted later and attracts comments....

So to answer your question: I didn't know and I have no idea.

Just looking at your submissions, they are not marked Dead as far as I can
see.... [http://imgur.com/na2DuiK](http://imgur.com/na2DuiK)

